# Grafikproblem ("flackern")



## Luzîfer323 (18. August 2009)

Hallo ich wollte mich mal hier umhören ob mir jemand mein Grafikproblem erklären kann oder ob es auch andere gibt die das gleiche Problem haben und wir da weiterhelfen können.
Also mein Grafikprob taucht eig hauptsächlich an Bäumen, Gebäuden und rand von Gewässern auf. Es ist so das dann am Rand der Textur ganz viele kleine ecken sind und die bewegen sich mit einem mit ...  oder ein darunter liegende Textur ist sichtbar und das sieht dann so aus als würde die Grafik "flackern". Dadurch ist meine Bildrate in der freien Natur extem gesunken, denn seit diesem Problem hab ich fast immer nur noch zwischen 7 und 18 fps unter freien Himmel, während ich in Gebäuden oder Instanzen normale fps habe.
Hier habe ich als Beispiel mal einen Screenshot:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe meinen Grafiktreiber bereits auf den neuesten Stand gebracht und meine Grafik läuft seit jeher auf fast niedrigster Stufe. Zudem ist dieses Problem einfach so am WE aufgetaucht... es war nicht mal ein Server down oder sonst irgentwas dieses Problem ist einfach aus dem nichts aufgetaucht.
EDIT: Grafikkarte Nvidia GeForce 7650 GS

Ich hoffe es gibt jemand der mir helfen kann

Mfg, Luzifer


----------



## Galain (18. August 2009)

Hast Du eine ATI Grafikkarte? Die neigen in höheren Schatteneinstellungen dazu, so zu flackern. Schieb den Regler für die Schatten mal zurück nach ganz links und taste Dich langsam ran, bei welcher Schattenstufe das anfängt. Das ist das was mir dazu einfällt. Anonsten hoffe ich, dass die anderen hier noch gute Vorschläge dalassen.


----------



## Axarimy (18. August 2009)

ich habe so ein ähnliches problem, bei mir sind in der freiwelt also nicht in instancen und städten, sind zwischendurch mal grüne dreiecke im bild. 

könnt ihr mir helfen? 

@Luzifer hast du schonmal probiert die grafik was hoch zu stellen oder wow zu reparieren??


----------



## Luzîfer323 (18. August 2009)

also WoW repariert hab ich schonmal probiert... hat aber nichts gebracht. Die Grafik hochstellen brauch ich nicht versuchen, weil 1. lief es vorher mit meinen sau niedrigen Grafikeinstellungen auch und 2. mit höheren Grafikeinstellungen kann ich dann außerhalb von Instanzen gar nicht mehr zokken ^^


----------



## Sharhukmâr (18. August 2009)

ATI-Grafikkarte? Dann lies mal das:



> Flackernde Schatteneffekt bei ATI Grafikkarten
> 
> Um dieses Problem zu beheben versucht den folgenden Befehl In-Game im Chatfenster einzugeben:
> 
> ...



Quelle: WoW-Technik-Forum
(Dort dann 6ter Post in diesem Thread!)

MfG Sharhukmâr


----------



## Ikku (18. August 2009)

Ich hatte auch mal das Problem, dass an Bäumen die Zwischenräume von den Blättern aus kleinen schwarzen Punkten bestanden. Und das ist auch bei mir "einfach so" aufgetaucht ohne irgendwas verändert zu haben und auch ohne einen neuen Patch.
Bei mir hatte es geholfen, den Grafikkartentreiber zu updaten. Aber das hast du ja wohl schon getan.. :/

Allerdings schließe ich mich hier auch noch dem Problem mit dem Flackern an:
Wenn ich WoW öffne und somit im Loginscreen hänge, fängt nach ner gewissen Zeit (meinetwegen geh ich kurz nochmal Kaffee nachschenken xD) mein Monitor an zu flackern. Der ganze Rechner hängt dann mit was ich immer bei der Passworteingabe bemerke.
Lasse ich über einen längeren Zeitraum den Loginscreen laufen, kommt früher oder später ein Rechnerabsturz. Dieser wiederum kommt schneller wenn ich 2x den WoW-Loginscreen am laufen habe ^^
Grafikkartentreiber ist auf dem neusten Stand.
Naja, vielleicht hat/hatte ja jemand das gleiche Problem und weiß Abhilfe... Ansonsten lass ich halt einfach nich so lange den Loginscreen laufen ^^

edit: Ich hab ne e-GeForce 8800 GTX


----------



## Luzîfer323 (18. August 2009)

Ähhmm ich Adde mal hier die Infos meine Grafikkarte ist Nvidia GeForce 7650gs  und nochmals dazu gesagt mit Treiber auf neuestem stand.

@Ikku 
Dein Problem unterscheidet sich aber noch deutlich von meinem, denn bei mir isses Ingame und nicht im Login screen und noch dazu ist es kein richtiges Flackern, es sieht nur so aus, weil die Eckigen kanten an der textur sich bewegen wenn man blickwinkel verändert.. rein oder raus zoomt ... oder sich halt bewegt.

wollte ich nur nochmal anmerken ^^


----------



## Lokkdokk (1. Dezember 2009)

Habe das Selbe Problem und noch keine Antwort gefunden


----------



## Animalm4st3r (1. Dezember 2009)

Das ist ne einstellungssache Stell mal das Multisampling hoch, aber da kostet auch wieder FPS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CAPSLOCKYEAHYEAH (21. April 2010)

gib mal im chat ein : "/console fixedfunction 1"
besseR?


----------



## Kyrenia (27. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte gestern genau das selbe Problem aber ich kann dir helfen. Jedoch führt das dazu das du deine addons neu konfigurieren musst.
1. Ziehe deine Ordner WTF, Cache und Interface auf den Desktop und starte das Spiel neu. Setze deine Grafikeinstellungen auf das gewohnte niveau und logge dich ins spiel ein. sobald alles wieder beim alten ist weißt du das es an den addons liegt. so jetzt lädst du JEDES addon neu herunter, also die aktuellste version und installiere nach und nach, addon für addon in den interface/addons ordner und schaue was passiert. damit sollte dein problem gelöst sein


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Juni 2011)

Sehr interessant! Warum gräbst du hier ein beziehungsweise zwei Jahre alte Beträge aus, die den Ersteller mit Sicherheit schon lange nicht mehr interessiert?

Nächstes mal bitte vorher auf das Datum schauen!


----------

